# Forum Home Renovation Pergolas, Gazebos, Strombellas & Rotundas  Advice on preventing water damage in pergola hangers

## Thrillho

Hi there 
I'll soon be constructing a pitched pergola with one of the sloped sides joining to the edge of an existing upstairs veranda.  Ill be fixing the rafters direct to the veranda beams using hangers.  For aesthetic/functional reasons, the pergola will not have a roof. 
There should be no issue with the construction.  However, should *I* be worried about the slope of the rafters causing water to run to the hangers?  Logically, i know that any uncovered pergola will be exposed to a great deal of rain over time, but since mine will be sloped, i'm beginning to fret over the possible effects. 
Any advi*c*e would be much appreciated.

----------


## Uncle Bob

It it's properly painted and the paint kept in good condition, then there shouldn't be a problem.

----------


## Marc

I assume the rafters slope down from the existing veranda above to somewhere below. Why do you have hangers on the low side? Can't you have the beam run under the rafters?

----------


## Thrillho

Thanks for the replies. The structure will be painted F7 pine so hopefully it should be fine. 
Marc, iv'e included a quick sketch below. The hangers are attached to the veranda beam (or bearer??). Since my pergola will have no roof, obviously the rafters and end grain will have some degree of exposure to water (rain). This is normal for any open pergola. However, my concern is that since mine will be pitched, there will be runoff down each rafter towards the hanger, leading to issues with durability. 
My mind says that there should be little issue, since the structure will be properly painted. However, i wanted to get others opinions on the topic.

----------


## cyclic

Most important to give the lot 2 coats of good primer/sealer/undercoat BEFORE putting it together, then run gap sealer along the top of the pergola hanger to beam before final painting to stop water getting behind pergola hanger.
Wherever you nail or screw will allow water penetration but cannot be helped.

----------


## DavoSyd

I primed and double top coated my pine deck sub structure, but also added bituminous paint where the hangers were being fitted (and on all end cuts) to provide a slight seal where the hangers screws penetrated... But my deck is shaded/slow drying so I was being OTT...

----------


## r3nov8or

Just buy stainless steel hangers if you want more peace of mind ($$)

----------


## DavoSyd

I thought op was concerned about the timber durability?

----------


## r3nov8or

> I thought op was concerned about the timber durability?

   yeah, reading again, I might have interpreted incorrectly  :Smilie:   
Stainless steel rafters, then?  :Biggrin:

----------


## cyclic

> yeah, reading again, I might have interpreted incorrectly   
> Stainless steel rafters, then?

  Nah, powder coated aluminium. :Biggrin:

----------


## r3nov8or

Anyway, the title is "Advice on preventing water damage in pergola hangers" 
Is the important word "in" or "hangers"  :Smilie:

----------


## Thrillho

> Anyway, the title is "Advice on preventing water damage in pergola hangers" 
> Is the important word "in" or "hangers"

  Sorry, i should have been more specific.  I meant water damage to the wooden rafters sitting in the hangers, particularly since the slope of the rafters will mean water runs down the angle towards the end grain mounted in the hanger. 
A lot of great advice.  I'm encouraged that i didn't immediately see people tell me i was making a critical mistake.  From what i gather, my best bet is to take as much precautions with initial treatment as possible.  As cyclic mentioned in his reply, i think ill pay extra attention to giving a proper primer/sealer/undercoat. 
I know that steel would eliminate this kind of issue, but cost is prohibitive.  I'm okay with replacing the rafters down the track, though naturally i'd like to take as much precautions as possible at the start. 
I  

> I primed and double top coated my pine deck sub structure, but also added bituminous paint where the hangers were being fitted (and on all end cuts) to provide a slight seal where the hangers screws penetrated... But my deck is shaded/slow drying so I was being OTT...

  I'm curious about this.  Bituminous paint sounds like a good idea.  I think that drying wouldn't be too much of a problem most of the year, so it could be a good treatment to consider.

----------

